# I'm a big girl now...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yesterday was Paris' 1st birthday. Hard to believe she is already a year old. Anyway, here are some pictures I took of her after work yesterday.

This first one is like most of my pictures...a white blob!

[attachment=746:attachment]

This is one of her giving me an evil look...










[attachment=748:attachment]
Here is one of her favorite places to sit...

[attachment=749:attachment]

[attachment=747:attachment]

Can't imagine my life without this sweet little thing!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You may want to recheck here...the first four photos are coming up the same. Love the last photo of her sitting in the downspout catch!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paris is beautiful







and what lovely pictures, thank you for sharing them. I hope her 1st. birthday was wonderful and full of fun and excitement


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ah! What a cutie!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh my, Paris is precious little princess! Hope she had a great birthday!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

nice pictures.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a little fluff puff. Everything is so green, lucky you where I live everything is starting to turn brown


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cutie!! lol, the pic sitting on the spout thingy is so funny


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh I just love her!!







She is so beautiful. Great pics. I hope she had a wonderful first birthday!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a cutie! I love them all


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cute pics, happy first birthday to the cutie pie









ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is soooo cute!!







Her favorite place to sit cracks me up!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is a really pretty little girl!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just love her!! How long did it take for her coat to get that long after the short haircut?


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

happy 1st birthday!! she is such a big girl now! and adorable too of course!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh she is gorgeous and looks so happy!! Happy 1st Birthday!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 19 2005, 12:49 PM
> *I just love her!! How long did it take for her coat to get that long after the short haircut?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've never cut her hair. Only trimmed up when she goes to the groomer once a month. I was going to cut it off a couple of months ago but the groomer didn't have time. I'm glad now.

I went home at lunch to let her out and she went straight to her favorite spot and layed in the sun. Oh, to have the life these little ones have...

Thanks everyone for the compliments. She is such a joy to me and it is so nice to be able to come here and gush and show her off to people who know how I feel. Y'all are the best!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She's a very pretty young lady  . Happy Birthday!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Oct 19 2005, 01:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never cut her hair. Only trimmed up when she goes to the groomer once a month. I was going to cut it off a couple of months ago but the groomer didn't have time. I'm glad now.

I went home at lunch to let her out and she went straight to her favorite spot and layed in the sun. Oh, to have the life these little ones have...

Thanks everyone for the compliments. She is such a joy to me and it is so nice to be able to come here and gush and show her off to people who know how I feel. Y'all are the best!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111335
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ohhh... she is just so beautiful... I think I thought you had trimmed her down once because I remembered this picture:









Where she looks shorter -- but I think she's just wet ??







Anyway she's precious


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She is a cutie pie !!!!!!

Great pics also..


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She's beautiful!! Happy belated birthday !


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She is so adorable!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Happy 1st Birthday! The pics are great!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

She is so cute!!!!! Love her pose.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Ohhh... she is just so beautiful... I think I thought you had trimmed her down once because I remembered this picture:









Where she looks shorter -- but I think she's just wet ??







Anyway she's precious








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111389
[/QUOTE]
Actually, her hair wasn't very thick and didn't look very good for the longest. Once I put her on IVD venison & potatoes her hair changed. It is now so soft and getting longer. Not to mention thicker.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How are her allergies? Did the change of food help?

She sure is beautiful, even sitting in the downspout gutter!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 20 2005, 10:08 AM
> *How are her allergies? Did the change of food help?
> 
> She sure is beautiful, even sitting in the downspout gutter!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111641*


[/QUOTE]
Her allergies seem to be getting better. The food helped tremendously. She still has a little scratching and itching (nothing like it was) but LadyMontava told me to give the food six months. I'm assuming the food is what helped her hair. It is so different than what it was.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Happy B-day, Paris! She surely is a lovely young lady!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

how adorable she is


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is a sweetheart!!







Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Oct 19 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Yesterday was Paris' 1st birthday.  Hard to believe she is already a year old.  Anyway, here are some pictures I took of her after work yesterday.
> 
> This first one is like most of my pictures...a white blob!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She is so beautiful. Happy Birthday Paris!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks again for all the compliments! She is such a mess...







She looks like a miniature sheepdog when I let her topknot down. All you can see is her little black nose.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What great picture








Happy Birthday to u Paris, from Summer


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What great picture








Happy Birthday to u Paris, from Summer


----------

